# shower valve



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone seen a FP shower that when you turn it 80 or 80 percent on you get an awful noise and no water? water presure is fine.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cold water only then nothing?:whistling2:


----------



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes that is right


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pressure balancing valve is stuck shutting off the hot.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

whats with the noise?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Probably the pressure balancing valve in the cartridge. I've seen Delta valves do this. 



Paul


----------

